# Anyone building thier Seaview yet?



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Would love to hear how it's going.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

One should be docking in my P.O. Box this afternoon, and I'm expecting another one next week.
DANG, what a long day this is gonna be!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's Here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> It's Here!!!!!!!!!


Man, you need to do something about that acne!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Seafood allergies...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

you know........everytime i buy a model that has just been released....by the time i finish it, some guy comes out with a super cool conversion kit or decal set or figures or something else that would have been cool to have before i finished my kit!

maybe i'll wait a year to build it just in case someone comes out with a full interior lighting kit, complete interior for the whole sub, firing missile conversion, working dive planes, talking minature Admiral Nelson, or a sound effects chip you install in the middle of the interiour.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I know the feeling; I'd just finished my Moebius Voyager when the lighting kit came out.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Local Hobby Shop called me today, they have my Seaview in stock!!

Going to pick it up Saturday Morning.

I am very Happy:woohoo:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

That's cool guys. Let's keep this thread alive and share tips, observations, etc.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

resin crew eating fish & chips pack? :freak:


----------



## BDJW (Apr 25, 2008)

So lets see some box photos!! Please!! Dave.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Okay!

http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/moebius/seaview/img/moebius_seaview_0011.jpg


http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/moebius/seaview/img/moebius_seaview_0001.jpg


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its too big to fit in the tub!!!

Huzz:lol:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sure! It'll fit in the tub. You just can't get in there with it!


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

JohnGuard said:


> you know........everytime i buy a model that has just been released....by the time i finish it, some guy comes out with a super cool conversion kit or decal set or figures or something else that would have been cool to have before i finished my kit!
> 
> maybe i'll wait a year to build it just in case someone comes out with a full interior lighting kit, complete interior for the whole sub, firing missile conversion, working dive planes, talking minature Admiral Nelson, or a sound effects chip you install in the middle of the interiour.


www.justanillusion.biz are doing a full seaview lighting kit, not on pre order yet but will be very soon apparently.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantasy world of Irwin Allen? FANTASY!!!! Its no fantasy its fact! I know, cause I seed it on de TV.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If you sees it on TV it HAS to re real....


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> you know........everytime i buy a model that has just been released....by the time i finish it, some guy comes out with a super cool conversion kit or decal set or figures or something else that would have been cool to have before i finished my kit!


Yeah, that explains why I haven't even started on my PL 1/350 Refit yet. I am waiting for TrekModeler to start selling his incredible lighting kit again befroe I tackle that baby. This is gonna be one for the history books, I hope.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

OK............................I bought one.

Don't tell Dave and Frank.

Looks like a good kit.

I tape fitted the major hull components. It 'feels' like a bigger kit than it really is, due to the fact that the manta fins make the sub so wide.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a question for Moebius...have any Seaviews been shipped to Calgary? I checked every hobby shop today but to no avail...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Haven't you heard Mcdee? They've limited the market to the US, Australia, and Bolivia. I'll have a few soon I'd let go for around $500 .........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris......that explains why we Canadians got stuck with all those old Aurora Vampire models...we couldn't even give them away...so we melted 'em down and made Fokkers out of them all...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay- you win...

Chris.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well Lads, I got mine.

Beautifull Kit. Moebius got the profile dead on to the 17'3" Sub.(IMHO).

It's a farily simple build from what I see,Things snap together very easily.
After waiting nearly 40 something years for this kit, my dream has been finally realized:woohoo:.

Like the Refit, this baby has tons of possibilities.
We are very, very, fortunate we had gentlemen like Dave Merriman involved. Out of the box, I can't see any other way to make it better.

It's just a shame Mr.IrwinAllen isn't here to see his "Fantasy Worlds" being explored once again.

High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

How many pieces is the main hull? I have two other sub kits, both are the 1/72 scale Revell kits of the German VIIC and the Gato. The VIIC is in two halves where the gato is in 8 halves to make 4 sections. How does the Seaview go together.?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> How many pieces is the main hull? I have two other sub kits, both are the 1/72 scale Revell kits of the German VIIC and the Gato. The VIIC is in two halves where the gato is in 8 halves to make 4 sections. How does the Seaview go together.?


I also have the U-Boats(Great Kits).

Seaview goes together the same way.

Two pieces for the bow and two for the stern. Plus added pieces like the twin upper tail fins and keel/bottom flying sub bay.


Regards,
BP


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Okay- you win...
> 
> Chris.


Gee Chris I was just getting started...
I was just wondering how most LHS make their decisions as to which kits to order...maybe it's time to start pestering the management
Mcdee


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Somebody POSTING PICTURES YET??? 

Less typing and more gluing and painting!!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> I also have the U-Boats(Great Kits).
> 
> Seaview goes together the same way.
> 
> ...


thanks, I guess I'll have to wait on mine to see how much seam filling I'll need to do. Was really hoping for a single continous half a hull from bow to stern.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

It may be a long, long time before I will be able to start on a _Seaview_. Moebius kits still don't seem to have a Canadian distributor and none of the LHS's has never seen nor had Moebius on their lists. (yes, that's right. Not even the _Voyager_ re-pop has shown up yet.)

Not that I'm in any hurry, of course. There's always mail order - assuming that there will be more runs of the kit?!?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh good ...safe to speak again... Hey WarpCore Breach, I've bought the Voyager and Glow Dr.J in Calgary...so there must be a Canadian distributer...But when I asked about the Voyager the same LHS hadn't heard of it... the owner said he would look into it though, so my fingers are crossed. I know I could order it by mail but I'm sick of throwing $20-$30 per kit on shipping.
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

WarpCore Breach said:


> It may be a long, long time before I will be able to start on a _Seaview_. Moebius kits still don't seem to have a Canadian distributor and none of the LHS's has never seen nor had Moebius on their lists. (yes, that's right. Not even the _Voyager_ re-pop has shown up yet.)
> 
> Not that I'm in any hurry, of course. There's always mail order - assuming that there will be more runs of the kit?!?


We actually have 4 Canadian distributors at the present. 3 should have received kits by now, and one is a late comer and will get Seaview when our secodn shipment arrives. Not sure what distributors your LHS uses, but our kits have been available in Canada through distributors since day one. I can give them a list of who carries if they need. Let me know how I can help!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I will have to contact them and find out. But I'm in the final week of "month end" at work and won't be thinking much about model availability until some time next weekend...!

Thanks!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Got mine yesterday!



Old_McDonald said:


> . . . I guess I'll have to wait on mine to see how much seam filling I'll need to do. Was really hoping for a single continous half a hull from bow to stern.


Well, I suppose that would be ideal, but that would have meant a single mold nearly 40 inches long! Not to mention a rather unwieldy box.

Worry not -- the join between the front and rear sections is, like everything about this kit, beautifully and precisely engineered. There's a full 3/4-inch overlap for a snug, positive fit, and the hull surfaces mate perfectly. Only minimal filling and sanding should be needed to make the join invisible. 


mcdougall said:


> . . . I was just wondering how most LHS make their decisions as to which kits to order...maybe it's time to start pestering the management


When I picked up mine at Kit Kraft in Studio City, I remarked to the girl behind the counter, "These are gonna be big. House of Hobbies in Burbank has already pre-sold at least 75 of them!"

She didn't seem to have a clue as to what I was talking about, or the _Seaview_, or _VTTBOTS_, or Irwin Allen, or anything that took place before 1990. When I mentioned all the buzz about the Moebius _Seaview_ kit on the HobbyTalk forum, she didn't know what that was either.

So, yes -- maybe it IS time to start pestering the management of your local brick-and-mortar hobby shop. If you're lucky enough to still have one in your neighborhood, that is!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Kit Kraft.

Man I miss that hobby shop.

Been a lot of years now, since I was in LA last.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Every hobby shop on L.A.'s Westside has gone out of business. My closest ones now are Kit Kraft and Burbank House of Hobbies. Not so bad, really -- no more than a 40-minute freeway drive on the weekend. But I miss Lincoln Hobbies and Allied Hobbies in Culver City, The Hobby Place in Rancho Park, and Paul Freiler's Historical Models in Torrance.

Of course, on the bright side, we have Moebius and Monarch. . .


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, we are down to but a pitiful few. Not like in the glory days of hobby shops.

Fortunately, there is also Hollywood Toy & Costume. While not a hobby shop, they have probably one of the best model selections around, and the prices are very competitive. There is still Brookhurst Hobbies down in Garden Grove (the OC for all you teenyboppers). 

Not much else around, nowadays.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Started cutting out the limber holes last night. :freak:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Got mine yesterday!
> 
> Well, I suppose that would be ideal, but that would have meant a single mold nearly 40 inches long! Not to mention a rather unwieldy box.
> 
> Worry not -- the join between the front and rear sections is, like everything about this kit, beautifully and precisely engineered. There's a full 3/4-inch overlap for a snug, positive fit, and the hull surfaces mate perfectly. Only minimal filling and sanding should be needed to make the join invisible.


Excellent!!! ... and here I was worrying about perhaps blunt-ended joining of the hull halves, but clearly the kit design well above this dilemma. Fox!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Started cutting out the limber holes last night. :freak:


 
*Finished doing the same last night!!!*


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

FoxTrot said:


> Excellent!!! ... and here I was worrying about perhaps blunt-ended joining of the hull halves, but clearly the kit design well above this dilemma. Fox!


 I agree this is great news. I really, really hope we get an equally as well engineered kit for the Jupiter II.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Limber holes open! Still a little crosseyed.... Waiting for the light kit
and FS-1 detail parts! This kit is a true masterpiece...VIVA MOEBIUS:woohoo:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw some close up shots of the underside of the bow and it looks like the Flying Sub doors are molded into the hull. I suppose it was too much to hope for sliding doors like the big studio model had. Anyone plan on modifying the doors on this kit so they slide back ?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Still waiting for CultTVMan "Steve" to ship mine to me....is it just me or am I the last to get this kit? It has been out there for at least a week or two...right?

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't have mine yet.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

MMM, it's just you.

Rogue.

Just kidding. I don't have mine either. Steve just got his shipment today and will be sending them out asap. At least a week according to his website posting. He has lots of orders to fill. Check out his site for the update. Plus, you'll get notification when yours ships.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm just anxious! Steve is a GREAT guy and I know he ships them as soon as he gets them!  Can't wait to crack open this kit!!!

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> I saw some close up shots of the underside of the bow and it looks like the Flying Sub doors are molded into the hull. I suppose it was too much to hope for sliding doors like the big studio model had. Anyone plan on modifying the doors on this kit so they slide back ?


The door isn't molded in, but a single tight fitting piece. Someone could easily make doors that look like they rolled in. For us to do it, it would have been much more work. We just had to stop somewhere unfortunately!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Still waiting for CultTVMan "Steve" to ship mine to me....is it just me or am I the last to get this kit? It has been out there for at least a week or two...right?
> 
> MMM


I think I'll be the last to get them, other than some of the overseas customers. Mine don't arrive until Tuesday!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Moebius said:


> The door isn't molded in, but a single tight fitting piece. Someone could easily make doors that look like they rolled in. For us to do it, it would have been much more work. We just had to stop somewhere unfortunately!


I'm more than satisfied to have the removeable single-piece doors. To replicate the FS bay hatch on the large filming miniature, you'd have to build something like a roll-away tambour door made of spaghetti-thin segments glued to some ultra-thin flexible backing material and make it slide inside itty-bitty channels -- Well, is anyone up to it?

BTW, thanks to Jeff Bond and David Merriman for the great information booklet that comes with the kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

scotpens said:


> I'm more than satisfied to have the removeable single-piece doors. To replicate the FS bay hatch on the large filming miniature, you'd have to build something like a roll-away tambour door made of spaghetti-thin segments glued to some ultra-thin flexible backing material and make it slide inside itty-bitty channels -- Well, is anyone up to it?
> 
> BTW, thanks to Jeff Bond and David Merriman for the great information booklet that comes with the kit.


Hmmmm.... it would be a challenge to make the doors roll back but perhaps it's worth a try. I have mine on the waiting list at SSM. Hopefully I can get mine soon. I already have shelf space set aside for this one !


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

I just had a reply from where I ordered my Seaview *http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/* as I just e-mailed them earlier today. They said that the Seaview is expected in the next couple of weeks but as we are closed 10 - 17th May it should be here 18th May onward.  How come its taking so long to reach the UK? It looks like its going to be the end of May or early June until I receive this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JamesC said:


> How come its taking so long to reach the UK?


The words "slow boat" and "China" come to mind.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

John P said:


> The words "slow boat" and "China" come to mind.


 You bet. It's a long way from China around either Africa or the Pacific thru the Panama Canal to get to the UK. :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

I was expecting the Seaview to come by Concorde.

oh well.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JamesC said:


> I was expecting the Seaview to come by Concorde.
> 
> oh well.


Since they retired the concord, I wouldn't suggest holding your breath.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've already shipped a bunch to England and Canada!

Steve


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Sliding doors huh..... Hmmm....... Lemme think about this one....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JamesC said:


> I was expecting the Seaview to come by Concorde.


You mean they're not being shipped by suborbital rocket shuttle?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

While grinding the limber holes out from the inside, be careful not to slip and grind a hole in the hull.
Like I just did.

:freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> While grinding the limber holes out from the inside, be careful not to slip and grind a hole in the hull.
> Like I just did.


Nice! Leave it to John to be the first to start customizing. :thumbsup: Making a cut-away version are we?

P.S. What's a limber hole?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

^^The limber holes are the "windows" that run fore to aft on either side. They allow the outer hull to flood for diving and travel underwater. I've already been asked if I'm opening them up to add lighting "to all those little windows" along the top. :lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> ^^The limber holes are the "windows" that run fore to aft on either side. They allow the outer hull to flood for diving and travel underwater. I've already been asked if I'm opening them up to add lighting "to all those little windows" along the top. :lol:


The instruction sheet for the original-issue Aurora _Seaview_ kit also misidentifies those openings as "windows" -- and calls the missile hatches a "reactor cover"!

Of course, on real subs, the limber holes extend the full length of the free-flooding deck structure, not just a few openings forward and a few aft. Are you going to glue in curved sheet styrene so the top of the pressure hull can be seen through the holes?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> While grinding the limber holes out from the inside, be careful not to slip and grind a hole in the hull.
> Like I just did.
> 
> :freak:


 
Sorry to read that, but if anybody can disguise that "extra" hole, you can.  
This makes me re-think grinding them out, and to be safe, I think I'll just "take the easy way out" and paint them either gunmetal or charcoal grey. :dude:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoohoo ! I just got my order confirmation from SSM. Hopefully I'll get my Seaview this week !


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

scotpens said:


> Are you going to glue in curved sheet styrene so the top of the pressure hull can be seen through the holes?


Yep.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

JamesC said:


> I just had a reply from where I ordered my Seaview *http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/* as I just e-mailed them earlier today. They said that the Seaview is expected in the next couple of weeks but as we are closed 10 - 17th May it should be here 18th May onward.  How come its taking so long to reach the UK? It looks like its going to be the end of May or early June until I receive this.


Long story, but our distributor in the UK is one of the last to receive, as they are shipped form Seattle like most everyone else. I wish they could get them quicker myself!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

oh man! oh man!! i just got mine!! the box is big!!
i have'nt even taken it out of the shipping box ( which is a Moebius box ) so i can soak up the moment!!
it's like that new car smell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*Just Got Mine...*

Hi folks,

I just picked up my SeaView.:woohoo:

WOW.... What a kit.

Lots of detail. Just the right amount to.
Lots of room for all kinds of after market stuff.
If you are good detail artist you will be very pleased.

I think I might buy 2 more for RC and lighting.

WORTH THE MONEY :thumbsup:

Cheers.
GHB


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> While grinding the limber holes out from the inside, be careful not to slip and grind a hole in the hull.
> Like I just did.





Seaview said:


> Sorry to read that, but if anybody can disguise that "extra" hole, you can.


You could always do a battle-damaged _Seaview_ -- or monster-damaged or space-alien-damaged!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*Some interesting Seaview info*

If you want some more pictures of various Seaviews go to the link below.

http://rtq.net/rtq/modeling/Seaview/SeaviewStudioModels_pt1.asp


Hope this helps
GHB:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Started mine.

Major hull sections went together fine. Good fits.

On assembling the FS-1 Bay, I had to insert some strip stryene .010 and .020 so that everything would remain square.

Also have to sand down from the back side, the front deck thickness so that it remains flush with tops of the main hull halves.

Interesting note on one aspect of the sub.
The doors on the sail.........how are the fins supposed operate with the upper doors blocking the pivot action.

Don't really care for the detail on those doors, so I'm thinking of sanding them down and see if I can't get some photo-etch ones in 1/144.


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got an email that my seaview is being shipped! Sweeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Someone should start a "Building The Moebius Seaview" thread. Club, you seem to be ready to point out problems and work arounds. How about it? C'mon man. You can do it!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

can someone tell me the significance of the "framed" window vs the "frameless" window?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Framed" is from the 8' underwater filming miniature, while the "unframed" is from the 17' surface shots miniature.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, but why is this framing so big of a deal that they included 2 versions?

i can see 4 windows vs 8 windows but the option for a frame???


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It may be a small detail but it's important to the looks of the underwater and "surface" versions--the frameless windows definitely add to the sleeker look of the 17 foot miniature.

As for the sale plane operation, if you look at overhead shots of the sail (there's a good view in one shot of the Seaview submerging with the camera mounted overhead), there's a darker gray stripe running from the leading edge of the plane to the back and very close to where the plane meets the sail--I assume that's a joint that the planes pivot on. I'm sure it's against all the laws of hydrodynamics like everything else on the Seaview.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

jbond said:


> It may be a small detail but it's important to the looks of the underwater and "surface" versions--the frameless windows definitely add to the sleeker look of the 17 foot miniature.
> 
> As for the sale plane operation, if you look at overhead shots of the sail (there's a good view in one shot of the Seaview submerging with the camera mounted overhead), there's a darker gray stripe running from the leading edge of the plane to the back and very close to where the plane meets the sail--I assume that's a joint that the planes pivot on. I'm sure it's against all the laws of hydrodynamics like everything else on the Seaview.


so your saying a window frame does'nt make sense on the front of the sub?
the better look is frameless?
i'm still not sure why they decided to include it in the kit.

the laws of hydrodynamics:
what on seaview is good, and what is bad?

anyone?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> so your saying a window frame does'nt make sense on the front of the sub?
> the better look is frameless?
> i'm still not sure why they decided to include it in the kit.
> 
> ...


Basically it was a simple part that required nothing extra. No extra costs either on the kit or tooling, so we thought we'd throw it in since we had many questions as to what version we would be doing.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

"Better" is just a matter of taste--if you're familiar enough with the show you've noted the differences between the 8 1/2 foot and 17 foot miniatures, and the alternate parts help to get the look closer to one or the other depending on your preference. I've always liked the look of the 17-foot "surface" miniature better but that's just me...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gentlemen these are the differences between the 8' model(on the right) And the 17'3".


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another pic of the 8' Seaview Bow.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JohnGuard said:


> the laws of hydrodynamics:
> what on seaview is good, and what is bad?


Just ask anyone who's built and operated an RC _Seaview_ model!

There's a good reason why real nuclear submarines, starting with the _Skipjack_ in the mid-1950s, have simple, cigar-shaped hulls with control surfaces no bigger than they need to be. Controlling the _Seaview_ underwater is a tricky proposition at best. All those fins may look cool and futuristic, but they're totally unnecessary. The huge forward "manta" fins play havoc with pitch control, making the sub want to porpoise. The Cadillac tail fins actually make the hull TOO stable as far as yaw is concerned, giving it a very large turning radius. And as for the Flying Sub -- while the Seaview may be thoroughly impractical, the FS is IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm happy.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Just ask anyone who's built and operated an RC _Seaview_ model!
> 
> There's a good reason why real nuclear submarines, starting with the _Skipjack_ in the mid-1950s, have a simple spindle-shaped hull with control surfaces no bigger than they need to be. Controlling the _Seaview_ underwater is a tricky proposition at best. All those fins may look cool and futuristic, but they're totally unnecessary. The huge forward "manta" fins play havoc with pitch control, making the sub want to porpoise. The Cadillac tail fins actually make the hull TOO stable as far as yaw is concerned, giving it a very large turning radius. And as for the Flying Sub -- while the Seaview may be thoroughly impractical, the FS is IMPOSSIBLE!!



VERY INTERESTING!
ok, let me pose another question directly to you scotpens!
i'm guessing you watched it at as a kid. so at what age did you first find out that the seaview was impractical as a real sub? how did you process that info? was it kind of a bummer realizing it could not really work?

could'nt the flying sub work like a tank moves and turns on the ground?
( wow, i'm really reaching for that one )

ok! i see the window thing now. anyone got pro's and con's for both kinds of windows?


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok I haven't received my kit as of yet but I know the kit is in the mail as of wensday.. So, it should show up here next week sometime.:woohoo: But I have a pretty good question.. ok! 
I know that the framed windows are the 8" underwater version. But! which missile deck do you use for this version? I know there is a 3 part option for this area which is what? 

Solex227


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

there's a missile deck option???

holy cow!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Since there's time until the decal set and the lighting set come out, I'll forgo the "easy way" and properly drummel out those limber holes after all.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I always wondered why they did a framed version with less missle hatches. Anyone know?


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

JohnGuard there's a missile deck option???

holy cow!!!!


To be more correct about the description the missile hatch area:freak:

Solex227


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, which one was used for the ballistic surfacing shots? I can't believe they would shove that 17 foot job up and crashing down. I have almost no info on the SPFX shots and techniques. Was it the 8 foot job???


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> So, which one was used for the ballistic surfacing shots? I can't believe they would shove that 17 foot job up and crashing down. I have almost no info on the SPFX shots and techniques. Was it the 8 foot job???


 
Are you asking about the opening scene in the Film?

When Seaview shoots to the surface?

If you are then YES, they used the 17' Sub.










Regards,
BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I wonder how they got that monster to shoot out of the water like that.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I wonder how they got that monster to shoot out of the water like that.


 
Bill Abbott,(who was in charge of the special effects for Irwin Allen) anchored the 17'3" Miniature to the floor in a pit in the water tank.
His team connected a pair of steel cables that ran pulleys underwater to the edge of the tank and then hooked up to a truck off set.

When the cameras started And the fans mounted around the tank started the wave motion, the truck would take off and STOP at a predetermined distance. in result, pull the Seaview to the surface.
Seaview would ride on these rails to within 3' of the surface.

Amazing effect
No CGI, JUST TALENTED CRAFTSMEN.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

where is the best picture reference for seaview?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JohnGuard said:


> VERY INTERESTING!
> ok, let me pose another question directly to you scotpens!
> i'm guessing you watched it at as a kid. so at what age did you first find out that the seaview was impractical as a real sub? how did you process that info? was it kind of a bummer realizing it could not really work?


As a teenager, I really didn't lose a lot of sleep over whether the _Seaview_ could actually work or not. I wasn't that concerned about the physics of _Star Trek_'s transporter and warp drive either. 



JohnGuard said:


> . . . could'nt the flying sub work like a tank moves and turns on the ground?
> ( wow, i'm really reaching for that one )


Uh, exqueeze me, but the thing FLIES like a friggin' airplane, yet has a totally un-aerodynamic shape that can't possibly generate lift, without wings or moving control surfaces. Plus it's built sturdily enough to travel UNDERWATER without being crushed by water pressure, and on top of that, WTF is its propulsion source? Turbojets? Atomic jets? Waterjets? Fairy dust? You'd have better luck designing a combination Top Fuel dragster and transit bus. At least they both have wheels.

Back to the topic at hand: Converting the Moebius _Seaview_ to the 8-window, Flying Sub-less movie version would be a daunting task. But what about a non-canonical "hybrid" version with the Flying Sub bay, the twin sonar domes AND the 8-window nose? (For purists, it could be a sistership -- the _Seawatch_? _Sealook?_ _Seavoyeur_?) Altering the window frames and glass shouldn't be too difficult. It's just that, for me at least, the _Seaview_ never looked quite right after the "nose job."

And I've also thought about separating the control room from the observation deck, placing the control room under the sail where it ought to be, and cutting out a removeable section of the deck superstructure to display the interior.


----------



## Rick Teskey (Apr 17, 2003)

*r/c footage*

Check out bcliffe.com look under hobbies for some pix and video of my 52 inch Seaview and fs-1 under way around the 1000 islands in Ontario.
Rick Teskeyhttp://bcliffe.com


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey y'all. I'm new here. I got my Seaview the other day and its really pretty cool. I wrote up an in the box review over on Hyperscale on thier Ship forum.

One thing I would recommend to anyone building the kit is to disregard the kit instruction recommendation to make front and back sections of the sub. The instructions have you glue the front left and right hull parts together, then fit the completed nose to the completed tail section... This makes for a more awkward seam down the middle of the sub. The seam won't be terrible but it takes more work to remove than if you glue the whole left side together, and the whole right side together, then join the two complete halves. This way you can actually adjust the joint a bit and glue it in sections from the inside with CA glue. 

If I get the time I will start putting her together today!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok... only issue now is putting my old Lunar kit on ebay.. LOL!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Hey y'all. I'm new here. I got my Seaview the other day and its really pretty cool. I wrote up an in the box review over on Hyperscale on thier Ship forum.
> 
> One thing I would recommend to anyone building the kit is to disregard the kit instruction recommendation to make front and back sections of the sub. The instructions have you glue the front left and right hull parts together, then fit the completed nose to the completed tail section... This makes for a more awkward seam down the middle of the sub. The seam won't be terrible but it takes more work to remove than if you glue the whole left side together, and the whole right side together, then join the two complete halves. This way you can actually adjust the joint a bit and glue it in sections from the inside with CA glue.
> 
> If I get the time I will start putting her together today!


 
Huh? I'm not following.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

gareee said:


> Ok... only issue now is putting my old Lunar kit on ebay.. LOL!


 
Try putting it on the Model Swap & Sell section of this website, too.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Huh? I'm not following.


Seems simple enough. The kit instructions tell you to glue the left and right front hull pieces together, then the left and right rear pieces, then glue the completed front and back sections together. However, making the hull joints flush is easier if you glue the left front and left rear section together, then the right front and right rear, then glue the completed left and right halves to each other. _Comprende_?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Seems simple enough. The kit instructions tell you to glue the left and right front hull pieces together, then the left and right rear pieces, then glue the completed front and back sections together. However, making the hull joints flush is easier if you glue the left front and left rear section together, then the right front and right rear, then glue the completed left and right halves to each other. _Comprende_?


Yea, I get it. I glued per instructions and everything is flush. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Did they reshoot the ballistic surfacing with the 4 window version? 

Its been a LONG time since I saw Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. I just don't remember.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

No--that shot was done just the one time for the opening of the movie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One of the filming miniatures had frames and one didn't... The booklet that comes with the kit explains the differences in the windows, missile doors and tail fin lights between the two filming models.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I really liked that little booklet.. a very nice inclusion!

I actually almost finished a cgi flying sub for poser last year.. it's still slated on my "to do" list to complete soon.

Here's an untextured old wip images.

There's enough changes in it to look different to sell it, but hide some of it's accessories (or don't load them), turn off a morph or two, and ya got the FS-1, complete with interior!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Started mine.
> 
> Major
> Interesting note on one aspect of the sub.
> The doors on the sail.........how are the fins supposed operate with the upper doors blocking the pivot action.



The whole fin doesnt move. There is a fin shaped fillet on the side of the sail and the movable part of the fin would be outboard. Basically the fin doesnt rub up against the side of the sail because of the fillet there.

If you look at the movie scene on page 7 here with the Seaview surfacing, you can see the fins angled and the horizontal fillet on the sail side. The kit has a groove molded into the fin parts but if you want movable fins you have to cut the fins apart.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jbond said:


> if you look at overhead shots of the sail (there's a good view in one shot of the Seaview submerging with the camera mounted overhead), there's a darker gray stripe running from the leading edge of the plane to the back and very close to where the plane meets the sail QUOTE]
> 
> 
> See my above response. You are probably seeing the base of the fin, which does not move. The actual moving fin would be a few feet out from the sail.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

[QUOTE 
could'nt the flying sub work like a tank moves and turns on the ground?
( wow, i'm really reaching for that one )
[/QUOTE]

A tank just has to operate on one plane (the ground). So it can go forward, backwards, left and right by powering the tracks in the same or different directions. With the FS.... you cant run the jet engines backwards to make the FS go backwards. You might turn by cutting one engine or the other, but how would you climb and dive? There are also no air intakes for the FS engines. Jet planes have large intake ducts and trunking to funnel fresh air back to the engine fan. The FS has no control surfaces for either underwater or atmospheric flight. The Spindrift has the same issues... no retro rockets or positioning rocksts for space flight, and no control surfaces for atmospheric flight (or even landing gear!)

I saw someone had taken the Aurora FS and made an R/C sub out of it. I forget what they had done but it looked cool. Im sure it was a TON of work.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, the Flying Sub does have air intakes in the front, they're just not very large, and there could certainly be trunking running through the wing and around the cabin as has been shown on many fan cutaways of the sub. Of course it doesn't make sense but there's at least a token attempt at some practicality there...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> [QUOTE
> could'nt the flying sub work like a tank moves and turns on the ground?
> ( wow, i'm really reaching for that one )


A tank just has to operate on one plane (the ground). So it can go forward, backwards, left and right by powering the tracks in the same or different directions. With the FS.... you cant run the jet engines backwards to make the FS go backwards. You might turn by cutting one engine or the other, but how would you climb and dive? There are also no air intakes for the FS engines. Jet planes have large intake ducts and trunking to funnel fresh air back to the engine fan. The FS has no control surfaces for either underwater or atmospheric flight. The Spindrift has the same issues... no retro rockets or positioning rocksts for space flight, and no control surfaces for atmospheric flight (or even landing gear!)

I saw someone had taken the Aurora FS and made an R/C sub out of it. I forget what they had done but it looked cool. Im sure it was a TON of work.[/QUOTE]

ok, so whats the best explaination for how the FS flies and scoots underwater??


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Special Effects.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

NO! you know what i mean!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JohnGuard said:


> . . . ok, so whats the best explaination for how the FS flies and scoots underwater??


Like I said in an earlier post -- fairy dust!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jbond said:


> Well, the Flying Sub does have air intakes in the front, they're just not very large, and there could certainly be trunking running through the wing and around the cabin as has been shown on many fan cutaways of the sub. Of course it doesn't make sense but there's at least a token attempt at some practicality there...


Eh I guess. Im still not sure how the air gets to the engines as the engines are inside their little room in the back of the sub. Like in the Aurora kit they just sit there on little posts. Im sure we arent supposed to think too hard about all this stuff. The interior of the FS is much bigger than the outside anyways... same with the Seaview, Jupiter 2, etc.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wires?



JohnGuard said:


> NO! you know what i mean!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Two words: Lydecker rig!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't think those engines are ever shown in any episodes--in fact they really make it look like that door at the end of the cabin goes DIRECTLY outside. The "engine room" layout was all Aurora's idea I think so that's not really "canon"...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Jeff's right; the FS engine room never appears in the series. Ditto the landing gear.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I built them into my cgi model, just because I was going by actual model photos, and the plastic kit.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

jbond said:


> I don't think those engines are ever shown in any episodes--in fact they really make it look like that door at the end of the cabin goes DIRECTLY outside.


 Which it does in the episode "Killers of the Deep"... Nelson & Crane bail out of the Flying Sub by opening that door, revealing a nice plain sky-blue background, and jumping.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Jeff's right; the FS engine room never appears in the series. Ditto the landing gear.


There is a guy on Flickr with photos of the FS miniature with landing gear and articulated claw arms. The miniature is broken up and at least some of the front bulkhead has been repainted... its silver up front with a hand painted blue stripe joining the top stripe to the bottom.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you have a link to his pics? I'd like to see more detailed shots of the landing gear and claw arm if possible.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here ya go...

I just typed in "Flying Sub"...

http://flickr.com/search/?q=flying+sub

Scroll down a bit (lots of good FS pictures with the general search). They guy with the prop photos is "modern_fred"


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks!

EXCELLENT reference resource!

Only thing is, the front claw thing jut won't fit inside the ship itself, assuming you also have an interior in it. I'd hoped to maybe accurize my cgi one.

I really dislike those "spiral" hubcaps though, so I'll stick with my own solution to them.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Interesting pick of the front windows.. I think the kit isn't accurate to this studio model at all. Note the frames go around both windows on each side, and they are then separated by an inset. In theory, they crash walls could then slide from each side to the middle, though I think when we actually see them in the show, we see them from inside, with the windows outside.

Maybe there's a dual set of crash doors, one set outside the windows, and a second "pressure" set inside the ship, between the control room and the windows?

Further browsing yeiled this wip pic:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm going for a much bluer floor


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I do remember the wheels and claws as the FS1 was messing around with some communication cable on the sea floor.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah I remember the claw being used in one episode, manipulating a bit of machinery of some kind.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm going for a much bluer floor


Odds are, I'll probably do a base balck floor coat, and then airbrush a light metallic blue over the top of that. The black darkens it up well, but the metaillic give you a bit more "polished" appearance, and some "spiffiness".


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I keep reading references regarding that there is some sort of stripe only seen from a top view of the sail? Any pics on this?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

starmanmm said:


> I keep reading references regarding that there is some sort of stripe only seen from a top view of the sail? Any pics on this?


There is a stripe running the length of the Limber Holes painted in a darker version of the Brownish/Gray Green color used for the main Hull. Or whatever color You choose to paint your Model.

I did it by first Painting the Stripe, then Gradually misting the base color over top to blend in in, To reflect what the Miniature Had.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, that looks to me like the limber hole "stripe" is in fact the same color as the sub body, but that a lighter tone is used on the deck portion above the limber holes.

The paint scheme subtly is more complex then I had originally thought.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

gareee said:


> Actually, that looks to me like the limber hole "stripe" is in fact the same color as the sub body, but that a lighter tone is used on the deck portion above the limber holes.
> 
> The paint scheme subtly is more complex then I had originally thought.


 
You may want to check out the Special Features on the Second Season Volume 1.
It Clearly shows the Colors of the 8 footer.But again its up to the individual. Whats PLEASING TO YOUR Eye:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like the ship was painted one color and the limber holes/superstructure "stripe" was done with the same color as the shading on the rest of the ship. There's a hard masked edge for the top of the stripe but the lower part was not masked and bleeds across the upper part of the hull...the center of the hull in that photo shows the color of the upper deck and sail bleeding through the shading a bit. It is quite complex--it is all about exaggerating the contours of the miniature so they read better underwater and on 1960s televsion sets, so if you're going for more the look of something "real" you may want to explore other approaches.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

That makes sense...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey guys,
Great thread. I'm sort of new to the site. (Been lurking in the shadows) I got my Seaview kit almost a week ago to the day. And I had her built almost two months prior to that, at least she was planned out that far ahead. She is nearly complete as the major sub assemblies go, yet I to am waiting for aftermarket goodies. I am taking a different approach to my project. Since it is impossible to build a screen accurate version of this great ship, I am incorporating the "best of" features of the many versions of Seaview along with adding many features of operational submarines (National Security in mind of course.) I am fortunate to be a 23 year Navy vet and a 35 year Master Modeler. With my knowledge of real submarines and current scratch building skills I have lofty plans for this old girl.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have photos posted in my photos section under Ductapeforever. I can't figure out how to post photos and pin them to this thread.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I've got this photo attachment thing figured out. (So much for my Ph.D !) Anyway many more photos on their way in the morning, with better light you should be able to see how I handled the limber hole problem, sail and flying bridge details, and deck furniture. And I have a great idea for the FS-1...stay tuned sports fans!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

BP thanks for the clarification!

And Ductapeforever... welcome onboard!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super, Duct!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*trying to get it started*

I need to finsih up my Voyager and then I have this club build to finish, our local shop supplied P-40's in the bag for a club build needs to be done by June so its next up, it's killin me not to start on this monster...........


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Seaview Details*

Here we go guys, now keep in mind I am building Seaview as if she were an operational submarine in the US Navy. As stated before I have also incorporated "best of" features from all screen versions.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

For some reason, I seem to remember a nose collision guard as well from the series.. not sure why.

The "updates" are kinda interesting.. how about a full 3/4 shot, so we can see what it looks like incorporated into the full design?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*cabin fever*

here are a couple of pix from my cabin with lights insatalled.

I'll post more after next weekend (yup, another b-day surprise i don't wish to ruin)


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Fairwater details*

Here I have tried to include details commonly found on the sail as she is running on the surface.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Fantastic job painting the control room Lou. My "A" deck structure was featured in the movie and not the series. Never understood why they wouldn't show where the circular starcase led to in the series. A staircase to nowhere!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here I have tried to include details commonly found on the sail as she is running on the surface.


Wow. Great alternate version. Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hull Details*

Here are a few shots showing deck furniture locations, countermeasure launchers, missile tube detail etc.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Polaris Missile Tube*

Here is the business end of a Polaris Launcher.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Weapons Display*

I also turned a set of missiles on the lathe in scale with Seaview . I opted for an Aircraft Carrier Deck Display for The Flying sub after adding landing gear.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, thats it for now, as you can see I've got lots of work to do before Seaview is
seaworthy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That all looks fantastic Duct! I love the magnet idea for the Flying Sub.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Only a bit Off Topic !*

Seaview sails into reality,...my Seaview Collection.!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Awesome updates, Duct! While not "canon" I really dig your "reality" updates. And that magnet idea for the flying sub is sheer genius!

Those interior shots of your give me a great idea of how the interior will look when installed. Best I've seen by anyone yet, and greatly appreciated. I also love the additional detail under the manta front end. Would scribed torpedo bays look a bit more real?

What's with the "spotted" tops sale posts? do they use spotted painting in real life as a sort of camoflage?
Your version gives the ship a little more "scale" and visual eye candy.

NICE JOB!


I saw your open missle hatch.. do yours actually open, or did you just position one in the opened stance?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome stuff DTF!!! I have to ask- Is the Seaview gonna be black? Glad to see another Washingtonian on the boards too.



Ductapeforever said:


> Seaview sail into reality,...my Seaview Collection.!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Missile tubes*

On some boats Torpedo tube doors are flush, on some they stand off the hull, depends on the class and the era of the sub. In the 1960's and 1970's designs were simplified and not very accoustically sound (No pun intended).
I went for a more traditional 3-D look. The Polaris Missile tube is merely posed open. Working features tend to not be very strong. As for the spotted masts ,all Modern US Navy subs use this camoflage to break up the mast outline while extended.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought about the black color for perhaps a millisecond, but I just can't bear to paint her any other color than the traditional light grey.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info, Duct! I'm sure I'll be incorporating some of the sail ideas into my kit.

I'm trying to hold out to see the interior recast clear parts, but I've been jonesing SO bad to start putting mine together.

I figured I could start by painting solid interior parts, like the floor, and crew, things that wouldn't be effected by the replacement parts.

BTW, how did you get your limber holes so cleanly opened?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok then, How about a red belly?



Ductapeforever said:


> I thought about the black color for perhaps a millisecond, but I just can't bear to paint her any other color than the traditional light grey.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

F91 said:


> Ok then, How about a red belly?


 Ooh... Bad childhood memories, there.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Using a larger cutter ball bit in my Dremel tool, I ground down the thickness from behind, then using a new x-acto blade and many hours in front of the TV I very carefully, individually cut each and every one of them out (Not a job for the faint of heart) With a large helping of patience this is the result. On a closing note, I'll post some Navy scale drawings in my photo album for reference for anyone who wishes to use them.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm can't decide if thats a lot of work for little gain, or if just painting those things black might be a better investment of time.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The investment in time is well worth the effort, thinning takes about 2 hours. Actual cutting goes fast with a new sharp blade. Backing panels must be installed to avoid seeing through the hull to the other side. The whole operation takes roughly four hours, depending on your skill level.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> . . . Since it is impossible to build a screen accurate version of this great ship, I am incorporating the "best of" features of the many versions of Seaview along with adding many features of operational submarines (National Security in mind of course.)


So does that mean you could add even more realistic details to your _Seaview_ -- but then you'd have to kill us? :tongue:

What you've done so far is nothing short of amazing. I like the addition of torpedo tube doors to the bow -- I always wondered how the _Seaview_ was able to fire torpedoes from nowhere.

One tiny nitpick (and it's more out of envy of your modeling skills than anal-retentiveness): How can a 23-year Navy man with a Ph.D. manage to misspell "coaming"?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well scott, among my many academic weaknesses, are spelling and literature, was never really strong in either. Although I excelled in the Sciences, History, Mathamatics, and Physics, without the help of my many girlfriends and fellow students I would have never completed my educational pursuits Thank you for the kind words


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

DTF- I'd suggest starting your own thread ,as your Seaview will be pretty darn unique and not everyone has been watching this thread. I was lucky to check it out. BTW- Did you feel the earthquake over there today?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Earthquake? ...Nothing here, at least nothing I felt.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

You guys are sensational! Keep it on man...! Fox!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> There is a stripe running the length of the Limber Holes painted in a darker version of the Brownish/Gray Green color used for the main Hull. Or whatever color You choose to paint your Model.
> 
> I did it by first Painting the Stripe, then Gradually misting the base color over top to blend in in, To reflect what the Miniature Had.



Could the lighter shade not be how they defined the shape of the bow, in water things can get distorted with refraction so maybe they highlighted this area along the length of the ship to maintain the curve.

Duct, Stunning detail work, some of it works for me and some I may incorporate into mine but I have to say the Sail looks just a little too busy for my tastes, stunning work though.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

3.7 near Benton.



Ductapeforever said:


> Earthquake? ...Nothing here, at least nothing I felt.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

F91 said:


> DTF- I'd suggest starting your own thread ,as your Seaview will be pretty darn unique and not everyone has been watching this thread. I was lucky to check it out. BTW- Did you feel the earthquake over there today?


Agreed. His alternate version is getting lost in this thread. Not to say everyones else isnt worth looking at but Ducts is unique in that he is scratch building much of the exterior and interior parts. Would like to see a seperate thread with his ongoing work on it.


----------

